
Dramatically Simplify Full-Stack Development with a Unified Architecture - mvila
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/full-stack-unified-architecture/
======
internetguy111
As someone who is relatively new to software development and the purported "6
layer paradigm" is all I've known, what are the downsides to an approach like
this? Any other real world/historical examples of this kind of architecture?

